# Internet trotz 100k Leitung langsam?



## CRY_OF_FE4R (26. Oktober 2014)

Hallo mal wieder 
Ich bin vor 2 Monaten umgezogen und habe jetzt eine 100k Leitung (gemessen DOWN: 84.1 mbps UP: 6.4 mbps; speedtest.net/de)
Trotzdem kann ich auf twitch.tv nicht einmal auf low streamen, es muss die ganze Zeit laden; dasselbe auf YouTube und Streamingseiten.
Hat jemand eine Idee an was das Liegen kann? 
Ach ja ob lan oder wlan das Problem bleibt dasselbe.
Gruß,
Lukas

Edit: Anfangs war noch alles gut, twitch Streaming auf Source und YouTube 1080 ohne Probleme


----------



## Chinaquads (26. Oktober 2014)

Kann am provider liegen: YouTube langsam: Videos laden nicht - Telekom bestätigt Probleme

Ich bin auch bei der Telekom und habe bei manchen Streaming Portalen meine Problemchen.


----------



## SilentMan22 (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich nehme mal an 100mbit kriegt er nicht von der Telekom. Ist deine Verbindung denn stabil? Wie sieht der Ping aus? Welchen Router verwendest du?


----------



## Stueppi (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe das selbe Problem mit twitch mit meiner 150k Leitung. Wollte gestern einen Stream schauen und der lädt alle paar Sekunden nach. Mit meiner damaligen 14k Leitung ging das weniger problematisch.
Bei YT Videos hatte mir damals ein Localer Netcode Fix etwas gebracht, was der macht weiß ich nciht, aber man kann ihn rückgangig machen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBZt7cQyOFY
In deren Videobeschreibung ist ein Link.
Ansonsten halt: Youtube beschleunigen: Wenn Videos langsam laden, kann ein Trick helfen - Update


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (26. Oktober 2014)

Also ich weiß nicht genau bei welchem Anbieter aber ich bin nicht bei der Telekom. Ping ist ungefähr konstant bei 8. Router ist ein TP-Link (genauer weiß ich das nicht, steht in Chinesisch drauf)


----------



## NicoGermanman (26. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du bei 1&1 bist läuft die Leitung über die Telekom, ist bei mir auch der Fall.


----------



## J4ckH19h (26. Oktober 2014)

Wlan oder Kabel? Teste mal mit ie, antiviren und firewall aus auf unitymedia speedtest und berichte.


----------



## rhyn2012 (26. Oktober 2014)

SilentMan22 schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an 100mbit kriegt er nicht von der Telekom. Ist deine Verbindung denn stabil? Wie sieht der Ping aus? Welchen Router verwendest du?



mit dem neuen "Vectoring" bietet die Telekom das aber an  40 mbit up und 100 mbit Downstream für gerade mal 40 € incl tv xD

 will auch aber bei uns gibt's gerademal 16 k :/


----------



## seekerm (26. Oktober 2014)

NicoGermanman schrieb:


> Wenn du bei 1&1 bist läuft die Leitung über die Telekom, ist bei mir auch der Fall.


 Ist ein Kabelanbieter den Werten nach.


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (27. Oktober 2014)

Danke an die vielen Antworten!
Also egal ob mit oder ohne Virenschutz gemessene 80-90mbps mit Pings von 4-6 aber streams schauen und so kann ich trotzdem nicht ohne das es trotzdem hängt 
Hier das Ergebnis: Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
Ach ja da steht ja auch mein Anbieter 
Dazu muss ich sagen das es erst schlecht geht seitdem ich die Leitung von 20k auf 100k geupgradet habe. 
Sonst noch Lösungsvorschläge und/oder Ideen woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Bert2007 (28. Oktober 2014)

Du meinst bestimmt KD als Anbieter oder? Hab das Problem seit kurzem auch. Laut KD haben die Probleme. Mein Ping springt von 20 auf 300 in 1sek. Vorher ging's bei mir


----------

